# Would you share a bed with a same sex friend?



## arnie

Let's say you were staying at a friends house or maybe sharing an apartment together. Would you sleep in the same bed? If it got cold at night, would you cuddle?










Interesting results so far. Guys, what is it about sharing a bed with another man bothers you? For me, if there wasn't a social stigma against it, I would have no problem sharing a bed or even spooning with another man. It's just the fear of societal judgement that means I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Daveyboy

No.. Totally Wrong.!!

Only girls or my Mom would be acceptable....


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Maybe. Cuddle? lolno


----------



## Barette

Same sex? of course. I would not want to cuddle, though.


----------



## tbyrfan

Only with my best friend.


----------



## Darktower776

I've shared a bed with a male friend before, but it was solely for sleeping. No cuddling. lol.


----------



## Mousey9

Only if I get to be little spoon.


----------



## persona non grata

Assuming this is because there was only one bed and no couch, sure. I wouldn't be inclined to cuddle.


----------



## i suck at life

ive done it many times. no big deal. we just talk ourselves to sleep lol


----------



## mezzoforte

Yeah, but cuddling would be weird. I'd prefer no physical contact at all.

My best friend and I shared a bed freshman year once after a night out. It was one of those tiny college beds and we slept in the opposite direction...like her head was by my feet.


----------



## alienbird

No. I like my own space when I sleep. I remember sharing a bed with a friend when I was younger, and she moved around and ended up pushing me off the bed. >.<


----------



## arnie

Interesting results so far. Guys, what is it about sharing a bed with another man bothers you? For me, if there wasn't a social stigma against it, I would have no problem sharing a bed or even spooning with another man. It's just the fear of societal judgement that means I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## BillDauterive

Yes, but no cuddling nor spooning.


----------



## Ally

Yes and I'd spoon :b


----------



## vicente

Yes I would, and would be open to spooning and cuddling as long as they don't smell like a--.


----------



## slyfox

I don't have any real life friends anymore. Pretty sure I never shared a bed with a friend and would feel awkward doing it. I suppose I would've tried it in the past though. I'd probably annoy them with snoring, moving, and talking in my sleep. Might've shared a bed before with my Dad on vacations but not sure.


----------



## Marakunda

Hell yes I would.
Would also consider cuddling.


----------



## blacknight112

Unless it was a life or death situation then count me out. 

PS: This thread gets a 10/10 rating for cracking me up LMFAO.


----------



## arnie

Clarity's polar bear said:


> haha ... Those aren't pillows!


^*LMAO!!* :haha


----------



## scooby

Yeah, I've done it a few times. I wouldn't cuddle if it was a friend though.


----------



## Perkins

I already have. Only there was no cuddling.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

**** no. We gonna have to fight to see who gets the bed or the floor.


----------



## EndlessBlu

Yessss, especially if they're cute :b


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Yeah, I would, but being gay, I'd feel even more awkward because they'd be straight. In this context, I'm assuming they're straight. I wouldn't cuddle, and I wouldn't spoon. Not if they're just friends, lol.


----------



## altghost

arnie said:


> For me, if there wasn't a social stigma against it, I would have no problem sharing a bed or even spooning with another man. It's just the fear of societal judgement that means I wouldn't risk it.


*facepalm* sharing a bed with a friend and cuddling like that photo are totally different scenarios xD When I was a kid, the sleepovers I had were with friends I knew for ages, and we'd often share the same bed. Same rules would apply for me now.

Why would you spoon your friend o.o Is that your default position in sleep or something?


----------



## Jammer25

I have and would if I needed to. Would never cuddle or spoon though.

I've done it on road trips and when camping - we just used divider pillows to separate the bed area/air mattress.


----------



## Gwynevere

altghost said:


> *facepalm* sharing a bed with a friend and cuddling like that photo are totally different scenarios xD When I was a kid, the sleepovers I had were with friends I knew for ages, and we'd often share the same bed. Same rules would apply for me now.
> 
> Why would you spoon your friend o.o Is that your default position in sleep or something?


Because it's fun. Touch feels good. Why wouldn't you spoon with your friend?


----------



## Darktower776

Gwynevere said:


> Because it's fun. Touch feels good. Why wouldn't you spoon with your friend?


For girls that are friends it would seem more "appropriate" and more likely to happen to me and probably most other people. Hetero guy friends I just can't see cuddling or spooning together because it seems very strange and unnatural...and yes gay.

I mean if both guys are cool with it then go for it, but I don't know many straight guys that would cuddle with each other. It's just not a guy thing.


----------



## altghost

Gwynevere said:


> Because it's fun. Touch feels good. Why wouldn't you spoon with your friend?


Because there's a line, to me, and past the line, I only want to touch and be touched like that with someone I love~~~


----------



## moloko

Done that several times. I'm still alive.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm so used to sleeping alone that even on the odd occasion I share a bed with a gal I don't usually get much sleep as a result.

No I wouldn't share a bed with a guy friend, I'd'sleep on the floor


----------



## nubly

No. That's why God invented floors.


----------



## lisbeth

arnie said:


> If it got cold at night, would you cuddle?












Doesn't have to be cold either. I'll be big spoon, I'll be face to face, I'll let you rest your head on my boob and kinda lie on my stomach, I don't give a ****. I have a Level 5 certificate in hair-stroking.


----------



## Monotony

Nope I toss and turn far to much it would be incredibly uncomfortable for both unless it was an absolutely massive bed.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Yes, I have before.

I was walking home with a friend one night, both drunk. We realised it would be too long to walk home, and that another friend lived nearby, so we climbed though his bedroom window and into his bed.......much to his surprise.

T'was fun.


----------



## Milco

Done it a couple of times and it wasn't much problem.
I had a pretty large bed though, so it wasn't like we were lying next to each other and you can always just have your heads in either ends, so you don't breath in the others neck :b ..that is, assuming your bed is long enough they don't get your feet in their face either.


----------



## Sloqx

Hell no. I'd rather sleep on the floor.


----------



## TryingMara

Sure, and I wouldn't mind cuddling. I enjoy physical closeness with those I care about.


----------



## scintilla

For sure. I have on many occasions.


----------



## Jade18

Barette said:


> Same sex? of course. I would not want to cuddle, though.


this i would pretty much share a bed with anyone im familiar with exept family


----------



## thomasjune

Nope. I'll just grab a pillow and find a spot on the floor.


----------



## Desi

I would prefer not. I like to stretch. But maybe if I really have to. No spooning with a friend.


----------



## fanatic203

Yes, I have a number of times. No cuddling of course.


----------



## Sacrieur

I'll take the floor.


----------



## coniconon

I've shared a bed with a couple of classmates as we stayed in their houses to work on a project.... but no cuddling no no.


----------



## lunarc

Yeah! I literally don't care at all and have done it many times. Even in my 20s lol! My old school mate use to host these crazy parties when I was at uni. So all my school friends and I would travel to the party and crash at his place. His bed could sleep four and everyone would sleep straight except me haha. I would go straight in for the cuddle I don't curr. I like being comfy and they would eventually give up trying to stop me haaa.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

lisbeth said:


> Doesn't have to be cold either. I'll be big spoon, I'll be face to face, I'll let you rest your head on my boob and kinda lie on my stomach, I don't give a ****. I have a Level 5 certificate in hair-stroking.


hahaha thanks for the laugh. Seriously though for girls it's not that big of a deal. I don't mind really. I have slept with girls in the same bed before, even in a twin bed. I guess cuddling depends on the person, but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## farfegnugen

No, I don't think so. It would make me really uncomfortable


----------



## AceEmoKid

Not cuddle, but I might share a bed if there's no empty floor around or it's hardwood. So long as there's space on the ground and it's not rock hard, I will sleep there (even though it's not the most comfortable). I actually do sleep on the carpeted floor every night in my sister's room (she sleeps in the bed meanwhile), but that's because of our peculiar living arrangement. Anyway, I'm not very affectionate and I love personal space. I don't want to cuddle with anyone but a certain someone. :3


----------



## Arkiasis

Depends on what kind of "friend".


----------



## fleur

I've already shared a bed a few times with some female friends. No cuddling though. Makes me feel smothered.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Floor or sidewalk. Take your pick.


----------



## anomnomnom

I'd rather sleep on the floor

I don't exactly have a reason for that but the thought of it..makes me very uncomfortable, not for me!


----------



## Bikescene

I wouldn't mind but I'd most likely take the blanket/duvet to myself, hahaha


----------



## PandaBearx

I don't mind I used to share a bed with allot of my girl friends, we wouldn't cuddle though.


----------



## Donkeybutt

Unless it's a family member, no. I'd much rather sleep on the floor, I need personal space when it comes to sleeping.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I have no hang-ups with guys. Sure.

When I was around ten/twelve, I had a friend sleep over and we shared my bed. Nothing weird happened, but my mom walked in the following morning (she used to wake me in the morning) and saw us and wouldnt shut up about how 'adorable' it was :um


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Spoon him? Hell, I'd shag him.


----------



## ShyFX

I've done it a million times. It's no big deal. Usually happens when I go on trips with friends. We'll split a hotel room with only 2 beds between 4 people.


----------



## octodoc

I would share a bed with a male, it isn't that big of a deal. It's probably more awkward if you do make a big deal about it, TBH. As long as nothing happens, and even if he started to spoon me I might be a bit uncomfortable, but there's definitely nothing to freak out about. LOL.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I guess I would if I had to. I prefer to sleep alone.


----------



## ByMyself19

That is perfectly fine for two friends to sleep together.It's not a big deal


----------

